# Arborescence de répertoires



## sCRiTCh (20 Mai 2005)

Bonjour, 
je vais recevoir mon 1er mac (PB 12'' Superdrive) en début de semaine prochaine (si tout se passe bien !) et v'là qu'une question me vient à l'esprit en parcourant ce forum :

MAC OS X est un système UNIX. Des UNIX, je ne connais que Linux. Apparemment grâce à X11, on peut installer des logiciels marchant sous unix...jusque là ok pour la fonctionnalité....mais concernant l'installation ? 
Retrouve-ton sous MAC OS X une arborescence de type /usr, /bin, /etc, /home etc... ?? comme sous linux....parce-qu'un logiciel avec une install automatik fait pour linux va chercher à initialiser les variables correctement, à mettre les fichiers au bon endroit...etc.... et si l'arborescence n'est pas la mm, il y a kan mm de fort risk pour que tout cela ne fonctionne pas si vous voyez ce que je veux dire....

Je remercie la ou les personne(s) qui saura(ont) m'éclaircir...


----------



## NightWalker (20 Mai 2005)

Bonsoir...

Belle machine que tu as comandé...

Pour l'arborescence, voilà ce qu'il y a sur la racine lorsque je fais *ls -LF*

_
Applications/
Applications (Mac OS 9)/
Desktop DB
Desktop DF
Desktop Folder/
Developer/
Documents/
Dossier Syste??me/
Guides de l???utilisateur et informations
Library/
Network/
System/
TheVolumeSettingsFolder/
ThirdPartyJars/
Users/
Volumes/
automount/
bin/
cores/
dev/
etc/
mach
mach.sym
mach_kernel
private/
sbin/
tmp/
usr/
var/
_

Oui... l'arborescence d'OS X est la même que tout système Unix. Mais cet arborescence n'est accessible que depuis le Terminal (sh/bash/csh/tcsh...)


----------



## hegemonikon (21 Mai 2005)

sCRiTCh a dit:
			
		

> Je remercie la ou les personne(s) qui saura(ont) m'éclaircir...



Ton coiffeur va sans doute t'éclaircir, je vais me contenter de t'éclairer :love:

Linux n'est pas un unix; ce n'est qu'un noyau !

Voilà: c'est fait


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (21 Mai 2005)

oui scritch tu retouves /usr/ /var etc.... 
franchement c'est trés proche, tu peux installer gnome, KDE, par contre pour les installations tu devras installer  les DevTools livrés et aller vair un tour avec Fink....
Dans un peu toutes les projets Open Source tu trouveras du compatbile os X
Pour les installations, va voir Fink Là.


----------

